# Ok. I hate to admit this but...



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

All these years with my dremel tool I have always had trouble getting the bit out of the collet. Sheesh. All ya have to do after you loosten it is push the bit IN. Then it pulls right out. Why didn't you guys ever tell me this secret?? Am I only one that didn't know this?:huh:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> All these years with my dremel tool I have always had trouble getting the bit out of the collet. Sheesh. All ya have to do after you loosten it is push the bit IN. Then it pulls right out. Why didn't you guys ever tell me this secret?? Am I only one that didn't know this?:huh:


Bud,
It usually works with router bits also.

(I KNOW that you didn't want to hear that either.  )


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes it's a well known secret*

Bud, go easy there fella  There are many times in life when reversing the order or direction, pushing instead of pulling, flipping 90 or 180 degrees, tightening rather than loosening etc solves the problem at hand or brings new ideas into play. Some call it "thinking outside the box" whatever it's just one of those life's rules that help out. Just curious...was it mentioned in the owner's manual? If so, that will really PYO! :laughing: bill


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

hahahaha your not alone half the members in my club dont know :laughing::laughing::thumbsup: even when you tell them


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Had the same problem a while back with a router bit in a hand held router. Darned collet wouldn't let go. Destroyed the bit trying to get it out. Then I read the manual...........:blink:
Followed their directions (which a 2 year old could have done) and had the bit out in about 3.2 seconds. Sheesh.....I'm such an idiot. :laughing:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

been there. thats like putting your skill saw blade in backwards and wondering why its burning and not cutting done that too.
really makes ya feel like a dumb ass


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

jack warner said:


> been there. thats like putting your skill saw blade in backwards and wondering why its burning and not cutting done that too.
> really makes ya feel like a dumb ass


Or, installing a band saw blade that has been twisted inside out (teeth will point up) and swearing at the manufacturer for sending it out like that.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

"thinking outside the box" Sometimes just gettin' outa the box is a darn good stunt!!


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i am going to impress all of my buddies with this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Had the same problem a while back with a router bit in a hand held router. Darned collet wouldn't let go. Destroyed the bit trying to get it out. Then I read the manual...........:blink:
> Followed their directions (which a 2 year old could have done) and had the bit out in about 3.2 seconds. Sheesh.....I'm such an idiot. :laughing:


What's a manual?...Is that like "Instructions"?... Not too familiar with those terms.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Or, installing a band saw blade that has been twisted inside out (teeth will point up) and swearing at the manufacturer for sending it out like that.


Ever put one on backwards? Don't ask about the guide bearings.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What helps is to periodically clean the shafts of dremel type bits, and router bits, along with cleaning out the collet. Bore brushes used for gun cleaning work very well. 












 









.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bud,
reminds me of a training session at the fire dept years ago. Guys were taking turns cutting holes in a replaceable roof section with a chainsaw. I walk up to see this guy cutting with the bar smoking like crazy. When he comes down bitching about how dull the chain must be, the officer on duty says, "go get the other saw off the rig". I said hold up a sec and took a look at the saw. The chain was on backwards. And the guy that put the chain on was a buddy of mine and is a remodeler and should've known better. 
One other time years ago, I bought a dewalt 3hp plunge router when they first came out. I couldn't get the bit out. I took it back telling the tool rep it didn't work after breaking the carbide on the bit trying to pry it out. He said, "after you loosened it, you loosened it again didn't you?" I said "What you talkin' bout Willis?" Then he showed me how the safety collets worked. I had never had one like that before, never bothered to read the instructions. (Back then they were only in English.)
Mike Hawkins


----------

